# Cheap Ukrainian project



## turenkodenis (Mar 16, 2011)

I decided to tell everyone about my project built guitar. Not strictly judge, as the main task was cheapness.
That's what is:












That's about what i should get:






In general the whole process will gradually spread and waiting for your advice and suggestions)) Please accept my apologies for my english.


----------



## Devotion (Mar 16, 2011)

May i ask why that neck-humbucker (i assume?) is actually rotated a bit? As it looks now, it looks like its overlapping the neck.
Nice detailed plans though, me likes! Are you an engineer?
Also, could you specify what pups etc you gonna use? 
Looking forward for the first update ^^


----------



## turenkodenis (Mar 16, 2011)

Here are the future spacs

Neck-Thru-Body Construction
27" Scale
dont know what kind of wood on body and neck
27 Frets
EMG 81 in bridge position (maybe something else)
Master Volume
Finish: natural (maybe)


----------



## Devotion (Mar 16, 2011)

turenkodenis said:


> Here are the future spacs
> 
> Neck-Thru-Body Construction
> 27" Scale
> ...



Ah and the neck pickup? and its placement issue (could be my opinion)
Also, are you an engineer? Your plans make me think that  (that's a good thing btw )


----------



## buffa d (Mar 16, 2011)

That headstock looks nice


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 16, 2011)

Devotion said:


> May i ask why that neck-humbucker (i assume?) is actually rotated a bit? As it looks now, it looks like its overlapping the neck.
> Nice detailed plans though, me likes! Are you an engineer?
> Also, could you specify what pups etc you gonna use?
> Looking forward for the first update ^^


It's not overlapping, the neck just has 27 frets on the low end, so it's cut on an angle and the humbucker rests against it.


----------



## Devotion (Mar 17, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> It's not overlapping, the neck just has 27 frets on the low end, so it's cut on an angle and the humbucker rests against it.



Sweet


----------



## turenkodenis (Mar 17, 2011)

Thenks for coments guys))
In ne&#1089;k there will be no pick-up, due to the fact that the costs should be minimal. 
As for drawing, I'm glad that you liked, and frankly it was my first experience in CorelDraw x5 .
Devotion, no I'm not an engineer)) but thanks for the nice words.
EMG-81 I'll use only because of the fact that I can get it from my LTD-1000. In what certainly is something else I can deliver.
The first phase - leveling, grinding, etc. 3 pieces of neck. A little later, many detailed picture.


----------



## Devotion (Mar 17, 2011)

Sweet, good drawings then!! Keep it up!


----------



## Thep (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like it will be a cool build! Good luck!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like a cool project  Nice design!

And a really cool carpet


----------



## turenkodenis (Mar 17, 2011)

Sebastian, this are Polish carpets


----------



## apiss (Mar 18, 2011)

The plans indeed look very good!

All the best, man! May the end product comes out anything but cheap!


----------



## turenkodenis (Mar 18, 2011)

So here we go.... gluing the neck...

wood parts






some tools






very smelly glue










adhesive. And the piece of wood becomes more beautiful






At the same time decided to glue the old chair






Clamps are not enough, so just glue and two pieces of which will make headstock.


and the result















What do you think about? Waiting for comments!

In addition, the ordered wood for fingerboard
http://guitarwood.ru/published/publ...oducts_pictures/клен гриф копияe9_enl_enl.jpg

first cash expenditures amounted to $ 20


----------



## osama (Mar 18, 2011)

turenkodenis said:


> In addition, the ordered wood for fingerboard
> http://guitarwood.ru/published/publ...oducts_pictures/клен гриф копияe9_enl_enl.jpg
> first cash expenditures amounted to $ 20



Perhaps this is the best shop in the CIS. I regularly buy wood here.


----------



## turenkodenis (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry that it took so long to update the post

Next step:
glue the head with the neck at an angle of 15 degrees (or will)

begin with, saw off the unnecessary parts











Frankly hacksaw is very uncomfortable, and curves. In the next time something else will use. As you can see from the photos, cut turned out not flat and certainly not 15 degrees.






















a small sketch of the contour of the head and my friend's Schecter












gradually begins to resemble the design of the head Shetster's one







that's what happened. One of these days we will glue it.












Waiting for comments. 'm Really interested in your opinion


----------



## turenkodenis (Apr 5, 2011)

I also want to know your opinion about the design.
Vote







and a headstock


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 5, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## jay133 (Apr 5, 2011)

1-st body and 2-nd headstock.


----------



## Isan (Apr 5, 2011)

1 and 2


----------



## slapnutz (Apr 5, 2011)

jay133 said:


> 1-st body and 2-nd headstock.



Agreed


----------



## powergroover (Apr 5, 2011)

jay133 said:


> 1-st body and 2-nd headstock.





also
may i ask what program did you use to create that mockup/design, just curious


----------



## turenkodenis (Apr 5, 2011)

powergroover said:


> also
> may i ask what program did you use to create that mockup/design, just curious



*mod edit: we don't talk about pirated software here, do it again and you'll get some time off*


----------



## powergroover (Apr 5, 2011)

easy dude, i didn't accuse you of hiding anything 
im just wanted to know because that mockup/design looks very neat and professionaly made


----------



## Devotion (Apr 5, 2011)

2 headstock, can't see the body on my iPod, so I'll get back to ya tomorrow (stupid exams xD)


----------



## turenkodenis (Apr 5, 2011)

powergroover said:


> easy dude, i didn't accuse you of hiding anything
> im just wanted to know because that mockup/design looks very neat and professionaly made



Thanks man ))) 

Actually not so difficult to understand the program. As I've written this is my first experience with the use of Corel


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 5, 2011)

1st body and 2nd headstock for sure.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 5, 2011)

turenkodenis said:


> Sebastian, this are Polish carpets





I vote for the second body and second headstock


----------



## simulclass83 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> I vote for the second body and second headstock


----------



## Hallic (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah 1st body

2nd headstock, but maybe give the right side(which apears straight) a tiny bit of curve? just a tiny bit..


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 5, 2011)

second body and headstock


----------



## turenkodenis (Apr 6, 2011)

Hallic said:


> ....but maybe give the right side(which apears straight) a tiny bit of curve? just a tiny bit..



No dude, I want to make a reverse head
Here's the recipe


----------



## turenkodenis (Apr 7, 2011)

New updates:
maple fingerboard and a trussrod






Do you think that trussrod is not very short for 27 "?


----------



## TresGatos (Apr 7, 2011)

turenkodenis said:


> Do you think that trussrod is not very short for 27 "?


 
Yes it is. You might get an odd bend where the first 7 frets could *possibly* be flat or bowed, then tightening the truss will arc the rest of the board. That's a worst case scenario of course, but that shortie really won't do it's job well.

If you made it, I'd make another longer one to be safe.


----------



## turenkodenis (Apr 7, 2011)

TresGatos said:


> Yes it is. You might get an odd bend where the first 7 frets could *possibly* be flat or bowed, then tightening the truss will arc the rest of the board. That's a worst case scenario of course, but that shortie really won't do it's job well.
> 
> If you made it, I'd make another longer one to be safe.




Shitty, 'cause in Ukraine, where I live, there is a problem with finding parts. There are options for longer, but they are bass, and will get right up to the pickup. I myself am not sure it is made. Maybe a smaller scale? But I want a baritone.


----------



## TresGatos (Apr 7, 2011)

turenkodenis said:


> Shitty, 'cause in Ukraine, where I live, there is a problem with finding parts. There are options for longer, but they are bass, and will get right up to the pickup. I myself am not sure it is made. Maybe a smaller scale? But I want a baritone.



Sorry I'm new here and realized you guys do the headstock adjust truss where I do the heel adjust (bolt-on and set necks) so my explanation was backwards.

You shouldn't have a big issue since the part of the neck without the truss would be the thickest and least likely to arc anyways. The only difference you'll see is that the deepest point of the arc will be at about the 7th fret rather than the 8th due to the different scale. No biggie unless you have a real backbow issue you are trying to remedy.

I apologize for the confusion my earlier post may have caused


----------



## turenkodenis (Apr 7, 2011)

TresGatos said:


> Sorry I'm new here and realized you guys do the headstock adjust truss where I do the heel adjust (bolt-on and set necks) so my explanation was backwards.
> 
> You shouldn't have a big issue since the part of the neck without the truss would be the thickest and least likely to arc anyways. The only difference you'll see is that the deepest point of the arc will be at about the 7th fret rather than the 8th due to the different scale. No biggie unless you have a real backbow issue you are trying to remedy.
> 
> I apologize for the confusion my earlier post may have caused



If I understand correctly, I need to be thickened part of the neck in red?






right?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the first as well. It flows very nicely with the end of the fretboard.


----------



## turenkodenis (Apr 11, 2011)

Updates!





















and roatering


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 11, 2011)

i shat bricks when i saw nails in the scarf joint 
looking good though man


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 11, 2011)

Haha that's what I was thinking, but then it all made sense.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 12, 2011)

Good to see updates man!
Keep the good work up


----------



## JeffHenneman (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice work, i like the way you nailed the neck with the headstock to hold it togeather


----------



## turenkodenis (Apr 20, 2011)

some small updates















































and a little thing, without which the trussroad just leave you alone (before this I had never seen)

























and 10 minutes of the jigsaw















and a small question - what thickness should be a fingerboard?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 20, 2011)

i'm thinking maybe 5mm give or take?


----------



## turenkodenis (May 11, 2011)

some new stuf 







































































I hope you like it


----------



## sk3ks1s (May 11, 2011)

Very nice looking volute sir.


----------



## Ruins (May 11, 2011)

you hope we like it.... BUT OFFCOURSE I DO LIKE IT!

looks damn sexy that headstock. on the plan it looks good but i was skeptical how would the real thing turn out now that i see it i must say, the real thing looks just awesome!! keep up the good work!


----------



## CD1221 (May 11, 2011)

the headstock and volute are sweet. nice work.


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 11, 2011)

Aww yeah, this is nice... I love "cheap" builds because you can see some creative solutions to challenging issues.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 11, 2011)

awesome work man!


----------



## Jontain (May 11, 2011)

nice woodwork going on there.


----------



## turenkodenis (May 11, 2011)

Thank you all, I will continue to strive in the same spirit


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 11, 2011)

Looking good so far, man!


----------



## Sebastian (May 12, 2011)

Indeed great work so far


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 12, 2011)

Coming together very well. I always love seeing a really really rough piece of wood turn into something great.


----------



## turenkodenis (May 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments. 'm Really pleased that you like. In short - Next piece of work with a tree on the holidays






And by the way is a very unpleasant thing - when I leveled three layers of wood for the neck, greatly narrowed them. So that the width of the body is not the one that was planned earlier. And gluing more pieces of wood already unaesthetic.


----------



## turenkodenis (May 16, 2011)

waiting for your critique 

And by the way one question:
I have a pickup with the same bolt.




How can I attach to the body as the pictures below? without frames!!


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 16, 2011)

^I think you just have to find some regular wood screws that aren't too thick to slide through the machined thread insert on the EMG "ears". Then you'll need to pre-drill some holes for these screws in your pickup cavity and just screw it down. Ibanez sticks some neoprene-like foam to the back of the pickup so it can be height adjusted a _little_ bit, but the cavity has to be routed to a pretty specific depth.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 16, 2011)

Looking great!

To install the pickups directly, you need to have some "dowels" or inserts (threaded) on your guitar. I would go with metal. Then you can use the normal pickup screws, and the wood of the guitar wont be affected if you tighten or loosen the screws. 

Before you route the pickup cavities, make sure of the depth you want, depending on your bridge and fingerboard height. If you can, meassure this on another guitar... Screw it, I just meassured it on my guitar using a caliper, and I routed mine to 3/4", or around 19mm.

And, use a little bit of foam on the back of the pickup to keep it stable, and so it doesnt hit the wood when you jump around. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## turenkodenis (May 21, 2011)

In addition, I decided that I would put a passive pickup. Might have something to recommend, before ever they were not used. Maybe DiMarzio?


----------



## Xibuque (May 21, 2011)

Looks like my baby http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/143829-7-string-made-brazil.html

Nice job!


----------



## turenkodenis (May 21, 2011)

Xibuque said:


> Looks like my baby http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/143829-7-string-made-brazil.html
> 
> Nice job!



Thanks, dude. You've probably all done much Professional. Perfectly turned out!
And indeed very similar )
Brother in arms


----------



## turenkodenis (May 23, 2011)

came a little bit of new hardware
all about 35 bucks


----------



## turenkodenis (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry friends for such a long break between posts. Summer, holidays, vacations and such.
The construction of the guitar a bit stuck in one place ... but not completely!
Parallel with one another, I started to do a new project! but more on that later ...
Here are some photos from Projects. Soon there will be more)))

Came the remnants of parts (waiting for pickup only. and it will be BKP)






poorly visible, but the fingerboard has radius (16")







And lastly a picture with a second Projects summary






And yes/ it will be 7string 
link to second project: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...6-second-ukrainian-project-now-its-seven.html


----------



## Quitty (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks amazing - you've got some good hands there.

I'm really interested in your impression of the bridge - it's that stock E-bay cheapo, right?

I'm looking to get one myself for hardtailing my trem-guitar, and i'm a bit wary of it - but can't really afford a Hipshot


----------



## turenkodenis (Aug 25, 2011)

Quitty said:


> Looks amazing - you've got some good hands there.
> 
> I'm really interested in your impression of the bridge - it's that stock E-bay cheapo, right?
> 
> I'm looking to get one myself for hardtailing my trem-guitar, and i'm a bit wary of it - but can't really afford a Hipshot



Thanks man. Over the bridge I want to say that he bought it in the nearest store to me. 
Model Bridge Pexphil BN101 CR. And in Ukraine, it costs about 15 bucks. Took the cheapest as well as everything else)) And I do not like the quality of its coverage at all.
Hipshot course in it will be better.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 25, 2011)

turenkodenis said:


> And I do not like the quality of its coverage at all.



The chrome plating? I always think that's the real downer on most budget hardware.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Aug 25, 2011)

looks like it's turning out great man


----------



## CRaul87 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dude you are INCREDIBLE!! Awesome technical drawings and very good wood working skills!! IMO you have a very very bright future if you keep this up! thumbs up!!


----------



## turenkodenis (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 30, 2011)

lookin good so far!


----------



## turenkodenis (Sep 7, 2011)

so here we go... 

side inlays











jackhole











and tuners 































updates in a few days


----------



## avenger (Sep 7, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 7, 2011)

coming along nicely


... i lol'd at jackhole


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm really liking that headstock actually. Coming together really nice!


----------



## turenkodenis (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks gays!!!
I am very glad for your opinion ))


----------



## ElRay (Sep 8, 2011)

Great work. When it's done, post a link in the http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...1-guitars-built-members-ss-org-pic-heavy.html thread.

Ray


----------



## turenkodenis (Sep 12, 2011)

there is nothing special about this weekend.
to no longer have enough time


----------



## Augury (Sep 12, 2011)

awesome headstock!!


----------



## Runner (Sep 13, 2011)

That headstock is pure win!


----------



## turenkodenis (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Kahless (Sep 14, 2011)

I also agree for the first body and the second headstock - The first body will suit the angled neck pickup due to those angled curves, and the second headstock suits that body better.


----------



## munizfire (Sep 17, 2011)

why chrome?!?!?!? 

but the rest is pure win


----------



## turenkodenis (Sep 17, 2011)

munizfire said:


> why chrome?!?!?!?
> 
> but the rest is pure win



Yes, I know, man.
But this is the cheapest way.
And Thanks/


----------



## munizfire (Sep 17, 2011)

turenkodenis said:


> Yes, I know, man.
> But this is the cheapest way.
> And Thanks/



yea, I get you, I'd rather have GOOD chrome hardware and maybe swap it out in the future, than to have cheaper black or gold (depending on the finish) parts... keep on going!


----------



## rcsierra13 (Sep 18, 2011)

This is looking epic! Haven't had time recently to follow the luthiery threads but I'm so glad this was the first one I started to stalk lol. Your head stock design is pure win.


----------

